# Bin Charge Waiver - DCC



## om123 (14 May 2009)

Hi folks,

Was just onto revenue department with dublin city council over my bin charges. Basically I moved into my current house under the ras scheme in
jan 07 and asked the council to change bill to my name. They never did it and bill kept coming in landlords name. I should have sorted all of this out ages ago but kept putting it on the long finger. 

Anyway, eventually applied for my waiver a few months ago and wanted to get it backdated to when I moved in, got letter from social welfare saying what my earnings were, copy of lease agreement , etc.

Today the bill came in landlords name again, so I gave them a call. 1st guy didn't seem to know much except he told me that a waiver had been passed for 2008, I asked about 2007 but he didn't know anything about that,then got onto proper office who told him they hadn't received a copy of the lease. 

He transferred me through to someone who seemed to be telling me I can't have bill in my name as I don't own the property and I am on RAS ? Has anyone heard of this  before? In my last rented property I had the bill in my name..
He told me a waiver of 243 euro was passed. I asked was this for 2008 and what about 2007 ?
He said it was for my whole time there and was getting a bit snotty, saying the rest of the bill was the landlords responsibility, not mine.
I tried to point out that if I was living there then it is my bill.

How could only 243 euro account for two years ? I have thrown out other bills so can't go over them -grr ! The outstanding amount is 380 euro

Can anyone let me know the price of bin lifts per lift , I think they have changed in the last 2 years,I am with Dublin City Council.
I really want to go over this properly as I think I am been given the run around , I really think the right hand does not know what the left is doing in that place.
I know partly my own fault for not sorting it sooner but it's really not fair that the landlord gets stuck with my bill if that's what it is.

If anyone has heard of them not letting bill name being changed can you let me know also ?

Thanks folks


----------



## om123 (14 May 2009)

Ok , just called them back to ask for a written statement that would have when bin charges where waived for, got a different guy, much more helpful and totally different story.

He says bin waiver was definitly for 2008 and I CAN change name on the bill !

What are those guys doing in there ?


----------

